# Ausable mid-week?



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, is anyone planning on hitting the Ausable tuesday or wednsday? I figured I'd take advantage of the heatwave and chase a little steel. I wouldn't mind sharing a run. tipping a beer or swapping some lies with some of you. I'll be driving a '97 red chevy truck with a darker red cap and I'll be parked in one of the typical places.Stop in and say hi.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

We shall see what happens with the weather. The river should be high this next week.

I might try for walleye at the mouth instead. Tastier IMO.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah, I've been watching the forcasts and they're calling for pretty brisk winds those two days. the end of the pier is no fun on windy days especially if it's ice covered. May postpone trip to the following mon/tues. instead.


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

Peaked at 1500, yesterday, 9' feet at the bridge. I wish I was there for that, but t dropped back down to 1000 today t, Consumers has been pretty steady...


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Speaking of steady water... what happened to the "'holding back the water" conspiracy theorists this year?....


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Gonna postpone ausable trip until mon-tues 3/12 3/13 theoretically the fishing will only get better as time goes on. Same truck same offer. Stop by and say hi.


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Did you go? River must be loaded. Was it?
Thinking of sneaking up next week to hit it by the dam. 
I think Wednesday might be my only chance. Anyone want to meet in the morning Wednesday.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, I went and the river was High high and fast. The creek was raging and the color of coffee with 2 creams. Fished the south pier mon. 3pm till dark. Met some older gentlemen who had caught 5 steelies between noon and 2:30 in the rain. We caught nothing. Spent tuesday hole hopping. Saw a few people fishing Rea rd.They had 4 on the rope. Once again, we caught nothing. We tried spawn under a bobber, drifting spawn. wax worms, spinners, and meal worms. Finished the day out on the pier with floating spawn sacs and throwing cranks. Nothing. Slept in wed. All in all saw about 15 fish on stringers. The guys who had fish usually had multiple fish and they were all chromers. All the fish I saw were between 4 and 7 lbs.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Well, I went and the river was High high and fast. The creek was raging and the color of coffee with 2 creams. Fished the south pier mon. 3pm till dark. Met some older gentlemen who had caught 5 steelies between noon and 2:30 in the rain. We caught nothing. Spent tuesday hole hopping. Saw a few people fishing Rea rd.They had 4 on the rope. Once again, we caught nothing. We tried spawn under a bobber, drifting spawn. wax worms, spinners, and meal worms. Finished the day out on the pier with floating spawn sacs and throwing cranks. Nothing. Slept in wed. All in all saw about 15 fish on stringers. The guys who had fish usually had multiple fish and they were all chromers. All the fish I saw were between 4 and 7 lbs.


Thanks for report! Used to love fishing them in the rain, they seem to really like to bite then. Plus the wannabee's head for the vehicles:lol:


----------

